# istgt on shared IP



## dignus (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I've configured istgt successfully on this machine. But in order to get fail-over working to my other BSD node (shared JBOD), I added an IP alias to the interface. Alias itself works, but istgt gives me weird errors when I want to use this IP for a portal:

```
Oct 14 12:59:43 san-head1 istgt[7150]: istgt_iscsi.c:2479:istgt_iscsi_op_login: ***ERROR*** lu_find_target() failed
Oct 14 12:59:44 san-head1 istgt[7150]: istgt_lu.c: 524:istgt_lu_find_target: ***WARNING*** can't find target iqn.2013-10.example.com:disk1
```
The initiators can connect successfully to this target. What is also interesting to see, is that when I kill all iscsi daemons on my initiators, the log lines still appear every second while tcpdump tells me there's no traffic coming to the portal's TCP port. To make things things even worse, the disk "iqn.2013-10.example.com:disk1" doesn't exist in my setup:

```
[root@san-head1 /usr/local/etc/istgt]# grep disk1 *
istgt.conf:    Comment                  "Sample Disk (iqn.2013-10.lan.cloud:idisk1)" 
istgt.conf:    TargetName               disk1
istgtcontrol.conf:    TargetName   "iqn.2013-10.lan.cloud:disk1"
```
Anyone who has any idea where to look for this?

Relevant config:


```
[Global]
    Comment                  "Global section"
    NodeBase                 "iqn.2013-10.lan.cloud
    PidFile                  /var/run/istgt.pid
    AuthFile                 /usr/local/etc/istgt/auth.conf
    MediaDirectory           /var/istgt
    LogFacility              "local7"
    Timeout                  30
    NopInInterval            20
    DiscoveryAuthMethod      Auto
    MaxSessions              32
    MaxConnections           8
    FirstBurstLength         65536
    MaxBurstLength           262144
    MaxRecvDataSegmentLength 262144

[UnitControl]
    Comment                  "Unit Controller"
    AuthMethod               CHAP Mutual
    AuthGroup                AuthGroup1
    Portal                   UC1 127.0.0.1:3261
    Netmask                  127.0.0.1

[PortalGroup1]
    Comment                  "Portal Group 1"
    Portal                   DA1 10.0.24.1:3260

[InitiatorGroup1]
    Comment                  "Initiator Group 1"
    InitiatorName            "ALL"
    Netmask                  10.0.24.0/24

[LogicalUnit1]
    Comment                  "Sample Disk (iqn.2013-10.lan.cloud:idisk1)"
    TargetName               disk1
    TargetAlias              "Data Disk1"
    Mapping                  PortalGroup1 InitiatorGroup1
    AuthMethod               None
#    AuthGroup                AuthGroup2
    UnitType                 Disk
    UnitInquiry              "FreeBSD" "iSCSI Disk" "0123" "10000001"
    QueueDepth               64
    LUN0                     Storage /tank/fish 21T
```


----------

